# Mosura Eros and Gravidas order



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am going to be ordering and picking up my order from the US. IF you want any of these products please let me know asap.

I will be getting them week of 10th-15th for delivery/meetup the following week.

Mosura Eros (or Shrimp Viagra as it is affectionately known) $28 bottle.
This makes the shrimps molt safely and females to become saddled very quickly...it works! I have 5 berried females within 2 weeks of using this product.

Mosura Gravidas $ 20
This product is food for mature females to help them through the gestation, helps babies grow, and overall good digestion for the shrimps. I am feeding it to my baby crystals and they are growing really well.

IF anyone wants Bio Plus $ 16 or Excel $ 18 please email me.
thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone want any of these products please let me know soon, I am putting in my order on Monday.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

E-mailed ya.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK Shane, got the email. will put you in on the order, and let you know when I have the products.
thanks

PS Hows those shrimpies coming along any berried ones??? I found 5 of them berried now in my CRS tank.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Cool. Also, let me know if you can get the CRS Specialty food too and how much. Thanks.

P.S. The shrimpies are doing great. No babies yet. 3 of your shrimp got berried, I also have another tank with 2 berried. So a total of 5 berried sexy ladies


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

aw dam anna just missed it.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Because of the demand for these products I will be ordering again in another week or so, let me know now so I can put you on the list!

thanks


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

hey anna great prices.
Last time I order 3 bottles and the shipping was $15.

I want to get a bottle of bio plus which i regretfully sold to jimmy haha


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved this to general marketplace discussion.


----------

